# Url-Link aus einer E-Mail aufrufen



## Bodo1981 (10. Mrz 2006)

Kurz erklärt: Habe mich bei ein paar Internetdienstleistern angeboten, die mir Geld bezahlen. Das einzige was ich dafür tun muss: Ich bekomme regelmäßig E-Mails zugeschickt, in der befindet sich ein Link auf eine Internetseite, den muss ich anklicken um dann pro angeklickter Link eine Vergütung zu erhalten.

Meine Frage lautet jetzt: Ist es möglich ein Java-Programm zu schreiben, das aus einer E-Mail, am besten direkt vom Server abholen, oder aus Outlook exportiern einen Link (z.B. http://www.bezahlmich.de) aufruft. Wenn ja was brauch ich alles dafür.

Mein Programm soll ungefähr so aussehen, das sich ein graphisches Inteface öffnet, mit der ich dann wie etwa im Outlook auf empfangen klicken kann, das ruft mir dann die E-Mails aus dem Internet (von GMX oder WEB) ab und dann klick ich z.B. auf BEANTWORTEN und dann werden automatisch alle Links in den E-Mails aufgerufen.

Danke schonmal für eure Hifle


----------



## Roar (10. Mrz 2006)

mit der java mail api kansnt  du emails abrufen.
mit einem regulären ausdruck kannst du internet adressen da raus holen.
mit HttpURLConnection kaannst du die Seite einfach aufrufen (oder braucht die seite cookies oder sonstwas?)


----------



## Bodo1981 (10. Mrz 2006)

danke für die schnelle antwort. hab aber auch noch im forum gelesen, das ich irgendwelche sonderpakete namens MAIL und ACTIVATION herunterladen muss. Stimmt das? Wenn ja wo kann ich die finden und wo muss ich die dann hinkopieren?


----------

